# Shifa Aggregate



## Ahsun23

Guys post ouy Shifa aggregates and do tell me at which last merit do they call for interview. 
Mine is 63.08 (I guess that's not that bad as I didn't even study for a single minute)


----------



## Fester

That's very good, you'll probably be called for interview. I got only 60.065%


----------



## Ahsun23

Fester said:


> That's very good, you'll probably be called for interview. I got only 60.065%



Thankyou.
You boy have a great score too. Some friends of mine who are pretty good in studies got around 55-56 and are doomed. Merit lowers and you have a chance.


----------



## Fester

Let's hope the merit is lower this time around & I get a chance!


----------



## Ahsun23

What are your other options anyway ? And your UHS aggregate ?


----------



## DrDee

Got 66.603% .... what are my chances?

by the way you're posting aggregates out of 100% right?


----------



## Ahsun23

DrDee said:


> Got 66.603% .... what are my chances?
> 
> by the way you're posting aggregates out of 100% right?


Ofcourse out of 87.5 yar. You have 66 out of 100 ? :!:


----------



## DrDee

Ahsun23 said:


> Ofcourse out of 87.5 yar. You have 66 out of 100 ? :!:


Hahaha... yeah lol my bad. It's 60.2% out of 87.5% .... Now what are my chances? 



P.S My test went really sh*t.


----------



## aksaa123

61.24 i wish main prh leti phlay hee...shyd thora sa better hojata! :'(


----------



## Atta

63.95 well the test was ok but the answer key  spoiled it


----------



## Samanamjed

62.8 here. I think the merit will go down this year. I hope to god it does!


----------



## Ahsun23

DrDee said:


> Hahaha... yeah lol my bad. It's 60.2% out of 87.5% .... Now what are my chances?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S My test went really sh*t.


I think everyone with 60 above has a chance. Merit is definitely going down. How much is the only question.

- - - Updated - - -



aksaa123 said:


> 61.24 i wish main prh leti phlay hee...shyd thora sa better hojata! :'(


Actually i dont think it would have helped much. I didnt study anything since 30th August and did it all based on old concepts and stuff. Plus i got 3 wrong by mistake. 
P.S I think you're going to get the interview call.


----------



## amnarameen

When will they call for interview?


----------



## Fester

Let's hope merit goes way down, because a lot of people have 60+. I'm on the borderline. Does anyone have any idea how long it will take them to call candidates for interviews, a week/2 weeks?


----------



## Ahsun23

amnarameen said:


> When will they call for interview?


Dont really know but i think they will take a week or so.


----------



## Laiba Khan

I got 61%. I hope the merit goes down this year, In Shaa Allah. 
P.s Does Anyone of you know when admissions are going to be open for wah medical college?


----------



## Fester

Does anyone have an aggregate above 65%? Last year people had uptil 70%. Only people 62%+ were called for interview. If people don't get such aggregates this year, do people with 60% have a a chance?


----------



## Mehr5656

So if majority got early 60's in their aggregate is there any chance they'll call people with a lower aggregate this time?
please post the formula to calculate aggregate.


----------



## ohmar

Mine is 64.4%, haven't heard of anyone with a 65%+


----------



## Fester

Exactly you have the highest I've heard of up till now! You're safe last year people got in with aggregate lower than you.


----------



## Feline

So, for local seats people having an aggregate in the 60s or maybe slightly lower get called for an interview, right?

What about the foreign seats? What aggregate should the foreign students have in order to be eligible for an interview?


----------



## Atta

Guys are these the marks out of87.5 or the percentage out of 87.5 ?????

- - - Updated - - -

i got 748/900 in matric 900/1100 in fsc and 220 / 480 in shifa test then my aggregate is 58/87.5 or 66.something % ?


----------



## Ahsun23

Laiba Khan said:


> I got 61%. I hope the merit goes down this year, In Shaa Allah.
> P.s Does Anyone of you know when admissions are going to be open for wah medical college?


There admissions will open after UHS has declared the mmerit lists. Means after 30th October and it will go till 10th Nov most probably. I personally love that college as its at walking distance from my residence so there is going to be a huge battle if I get selected into Shifa. Wah usually admits sstudents with 80-81 plus aggregate. I've 84.2 so Inshallah I'll get there. 
Almost same is the case with Fauji Foundation. What'your UHS aggregate anyway ?


----------



## Ahsun23

Atta said:


> Guys are these the marks out of87.5 or the percentage out of 87.5 ?????
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i got 748/900 in matric 900/1100 in fsc and 220 / 480 in shifa test then my aggregate is 58/87.5 or 66.something % ?


Your aggregate is 58.2 my friend. And yes its out of 87.5. (Without interview)


----------



## Ahsun23

Mehr5656 said:


> So if majority got early 60's in their aggregate is there any chance they'll call people with a lower aggregate this time?
> please post the formula to calculate aggregate.


Matric marks × 10/1050 + Fsc. marks × 40/1100 + Shifa test × 37.5/480 

Rest 12.5 are determined after interview.


----------



## MuhammadAmmar

My aggregate is only 63.1330 out of 87.5 , the test was very hard.
What are my chances????


----------



## Ahsun23

MuhammadAmmar said:


> My aggregate is only 63.1330 out of 87.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the test was very hard.
> What are my chances????


You will get a call for interview yar. Relax.


----------



## hot.raisins

I got 64.4 :I Does anybody know when are they going to send out calls for interviews?


----------



## Akifa Ijaz

Mine is 61.95 , does anybody actually know when are they going to call? Do I have any chances?


----------



## Laiba Khan

There admissions will open after UHS has declared the mmerit lists. Means after 30th October and it will go till 10th Nov most probably. I personally love that college as its at walking distance from my residence so there is going to be a huge battle if I get selected into Shifa. Wah usually admits sstudents with 80-81 plus aggregate. I've 84.2 so Inshallah I'll get there. 
Almost same is the case with Fauji Foundation. What'your UHS aggregate anyway ?[/QUOTE]

Oh. Thank you for the info. Mine is 78%. Fauji foundation admits at 80% but most probably the merit will be low this year, In Shaa Allah. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Ahsun23

Laiba Khan said:


> There admissions will open after UHS has declared the mmerit lists. Means after 30th October and it will go till 10th Nov most probably. I personally love that college as its at walking distance from my residence so there is going to be a huge battle if I get selected into Shifa. Wah usually admits sstudents with 80-81 plus aggregate. I've 84.2 so Inshallah I'll get there.
> Almost same is the case with Fauji Foundation. What'your UHS aggregate anyway ?


Oh. Thank you for the info. Mine is 78%. Fauji foundation admits at 80% but most probably the merit will be low this year, In Shaa Allah. Lets hope for the best.[/QUOTE]

You're welcome. And fingers crossed. Fauji foundation is great but it takes ages to get there from Wah Cantt (where I live) so it would be a tough call for me. :/


----------



## Fester

If anyone knows their friend's aggregate or anyone they know. Please share it so we have a better idea of the merit this year!


----------



## Samanamjed

The majority of the people I know have 50+ aggregates.


----------



## Ahsun23

Fester said:


> If anyone knows their friend's aggregate or anyone they know. Please share it so we have a better idea of the merit this year!


Two of my friends have 55 while one has 56.5


----------



## Fester

I haven't heard of anyone having an aggregate above 65%. That's a good sign hopefully the merit will drop this year.


----------



## Anonymous111

Mine's 62% out of a possible 87.5. Are my chances slim that I'll be called for an interview or is it good enough?


----------



## Ahsun23

Anonymous111 said:


> Mine's 62% out of a possible 87.5. Are my chances slim that I'll be called for an interview or is it good enough?


I think you'll be called.


----------



## Ahsun23

Fester said:


> I haven't heard of anyone having an aggregate above 65%. That's a good sign hopefully the merit will drop this year.


Inshallah. Fingers crossed :3


----------



## Ayesha _ ahmad

How many of you have applied on the foreign seat?


----------



## Ayesha _ ahmad

I still haven't applied. I was waiting for the sat scores but given that I'm only applying on the foreign seat. Should I apply already?


----------



## seritonin

Any predictions about the aggregate of the last person to be called would be ????


----------



## Anonymous111

SAT score's due on 22nd October and the deadline for foreign seat is 30th October. Take it easy. A lot of time. Wait for your SAT score. What's your Olevels and A levels aggregate combined?


----------



## Ayesha _ ahmad

I don't get the whole combined thing but separately I got 78.77 % in O levels and A levels was horrible 69.54. I'm applying only on the foreign seat to Shifa.


----------



## mnaq1995

My aggrigate is 56.5/87.5. Will i be called for interview


----------



## Fester

seritonin said:


> Any predictions about the aggregate of the last person to be called would be ????


That can't be predicted. It depends on the number of people within let's say for example 63-64%. If it's 20 then people with lower percentages will be called if it's 50 then people with higher percentages will be called. There's no hard set rule.


----------



## Ahsun23

mnaq1995 said:


> My aggrigate is 56.5/87.5. Will i be called for interview


Looks difficult but i hope you get the call.


----------



## amnarameen

Did anybody get interview call ?


----------



## Ahsun23

amnarameen said:


> Did anybody get interview call ?


Not yet


----------



## armadala

Does anyone know what was the closing merit last year??


----------



## Feline

armadala said:


> Does anyone know what was the closing merit last year??


I quote @nidarasul

"Around 77."


----------



## salman3025

Hey everyone.
I got 60.62%.I can see that a lot of people have higher aggregates.What do you guys think?Do I have a chance?
P.S. Good luck to everybody.May the merit fall this year...


----------



## armadala

Does anyone know when they will call for interviews?


----------



## Nauman chaudhry

my aggregate is 62.12...and I am not sure that whether i am going to receive a call for interview or not....


----------



## Sarahtayyab

My aggregate is 65.1/87.5 ... I hope I get the interview!


----------



## Nauman chaudhry

Definately,you will receive a call...lets hope the merit goes down...so that i can receive a call for interview as well


----------



## heynowheynow

Ayesha _ ahmad said:


> I don't get the whole combined thing but separately I got 78.77 % in O levels and A levels was horrible 69.54. I'm applying only on the foreign seat to Shifa.


how many people do you think are applying as international students this year? I actually think a lot of students are to be honest, so foreigners have a lot of competition too.


----------



## Ayesha _ ahmad

I can't be sure but they said that every year about 4 to 5 seats are left which are then given away to local. Apparently not everyone can afford the seat & some people don't meet their requirements. Except for one year all the 15 foreign seats haven't been taken.


----------



## SY-boss

62.97 here. Luckily also got acceptance letter from AKU so I'm not sweating as much as most of the ppl on this forum.


----------



## heynowheynow

Ayesha _ ahmad said:


> I can't be sure but they said that every year about 4 to 5 seats are left which are then given away to local. Apparently not everyone can afford the seat & some people don't meet their requirements. Except for one year all the 15 foreign seats haven't been taken.


really? Thats awesome then! From what I heard about 2013, there were 17 people selected for interview and only 15 seats, so 2 people didn't get accepted. I really hope your case is right and mine isn't


----------



## Ayesha _ ahmad

That just might be that one year! Are you applying on the foreign seat? Really hope I'm right XD applying to shift only on the foreign seat.


----------



## heynowheynow

Ayesha _ ahmad said:


> That just might be that one year! Are you applying on the foreign seat? Really hope I'm right XD applying to shift only on the foreign seat.


Yes, I am most likely applying on foreign seat! Hopefully it works in our favor this year


----------



## SY-boss

They call 300 students for interview to fill 100 seats. I know this because I gave the interview last year and saw the candidate list


----------



## heynowheynow

SY-boss said:


> They call 300 students for interview to fill 100 seats. I know this because I gave the interview last year and saw the candidate list


Could you please tell how to prepare for the interview? or some general questions they may ask?


----------



## Ayesha _ ahmad

Hopefully IA. What are your sat scores?


----------



## heynowheynow

2100 from biology chemistry and physics  what about you?


----------



## Ayesha _ ahmad

That's really good. Pretty sure you'll make the foreign seat. Ah I'm still awaiting my 3rd Oct SAT results


----------



## seritonin

61.36% is my aggregate ..what are my chances?


----------



## Mehr5656

Hi guys do you think they'll call people with an aggregate below 60? 
I'm really tensed


----------



## Fester

armadala said:


> Does anyone know what was the closing merit last year??


& the year before that the test was very hard to the closing merit was around 68%. Atleast that's what I heard.



amnarameen said:


> Did anybody get interview call ?


No, not yet


----------



## Fester

I called SHIFA today & the guy on the admission desk said that the interview list will be uploaded on the website on Monday. I asked him if 60%+ students would be called for interview & he said we're still making the list so nothing can be said for now.


----------



## seritonin

seritonin said:


> 61.36% is my aggregate ..what are my chances?


Okay i calculated my aggregate wrong by god's grace  ... its 67.6% alhumdulilah


----------



## Nauman chaudhry

how much you scored in entrance test?


----------



## Sarahtayyab

the closing merit in 2013 was around 68%... but last year the merit was a lot higher... it was about 74% and the first 139 people who were selected had a merit of 75% or above...


----------



## ohmar

seritonin said:


> Okay i calculated my aggregate wrong by god's grace  ... its 67.6% alhumdulilah


Haha how do you go from 61.36 to 67.6? :thumbsup:


----------



## seritonin

Haha how do you go from 61.36 to 67.6?







[/QUOTE]
Haha u need to make calculation blunders like me


----------



## Wajeeha Noor

How was the entrance test people?


----------



## Fester

seritonin said:


> seritonin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 61.36% is my aggregate ..what are my chances?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay i calculated my aggregate wrong by god's grace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... its 67.6% alhumdulilah
Click to expand...

CONGRATUALATIONS! You'll definitely get the interview call.


----------



## seritonin

Fester said:


> seritonin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seritonin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 61.36% is my aggregate ..what are my chances?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay i calculated my aggregate wrong by god's grace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... its 67.6% alhumdulilah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CONGRATUALATIONS! You'll definitely get the interview call.
Click to expand...

InshaAllah hope so !!


----------



## Nauman chaudhry

Alhamdulillah selected for interview...267 students shortlisted out of 2400 who applied


----------



## ohmar

Guys, the interview has been posted on their site.


----------



## Laiba Khan

what is the application number? How are we supposed to confirm the name written are ours? Does the application number means roll number?


----------



## Laiba Khan

Nauman chaudhry said:


> Alhamdulillah selected for interview...267 students shortlisted out of 2400 who applied


What is the application number? Is it roll number?


----------



## Laiba Khan

ohmar said:


> Guys, the interview has been posted on their site.


Application number is roll num?


----------



## seritonin

Alhumdulilah selected!!!


----------



## ohmar

Laiba Khan said:


> Application number is roll num?


No, the application number is the number you received in your confirmation email when the application was submitted. Check your email to find it out.

- - - Updated - - -



seritonin said:


> Alhumdulilah selected!!!


Congrats! When's your interview?

- - - Updated - - -

How'd you guys do?


----------



## seritonin

ohmar said:


> Laiba Khan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Application number is roll num?
> 
> 
> 
> No, the application number is the number you received in your confirmation email when the application was submitted. Check your email to find it out.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> seritonin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alhumdulilah selected!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats! When's your interview?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> How'd you guys do?
Click to expand...

Mine is on 29 when is urs?


----------



## ohmar

seritonin said:


> Mine is on 29 when is urs?


Mine's on the 29th too! What time?


----------



## seritonin

ohmar said:


> seritonin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is on 29 when is urs?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's on the 29th too! What time?
Click to expand...

1:30


----------



## Ahsun23

Alhumdullilah. Got into the interview list. 
Friday 30th Woaaah


----------



## ohmar

seritonin said:


> 1:30


Lol, mine is also at 1:30


----------



## armadala

my aggregate was 68% ...i didn't get selected for the interview


----------



## ohmar

armadala said:


> my aggregate was 68% ...i didn't get selected for the interview


Are you sure you calculated it correctly?


----------



## armadala

Yes...i calculated it multiple times


----------



## Laiba Khan

armadala said:


> Yes...i calculated it multiple times


I'm sorry. But maybe you're making some mistake. You can post your marks here and anyone would calculate it for you, If you wish.


----------



## SY-boss

heynowheynow said:


> SY-boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> They call 300 students for interview to fill 100 seats. I know this because I gave the interview last year and saw the candidate list
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please tell how to prepare for the interview? or some general questions they may ask?
Click to expand...

It is multi-mini-interview. 5 mins each. Various scenarios e.g convince interviewer to Gove you leave from colleges despite fact that your attendAnce is low. Or there is a 28 year old and a 58 year old. You can only save one. Explain your reasons. Remember only 5 mins each so the interview will end abruptly.


----------



## armadala

What is the formula for calculating aggregate...maybe i am doing it wrong


----------



## Laiba Khan

armadala said:


> What is the formula for calculating aggregate...maybe i am doing it wrong


Divide your matric marks by the total and multiply them with 10.
Then divide your fsc marks by the total and multiply them with 40.
Then divide your entrance test marks by the total and multiply them with 37.5. 
Lastly, add them.


----------



## SY-boss

Got called for interview too. 62.97 %


----------



## Fester

Did you receive a text, email, call? Please share.


----------



## SY-boss

Fester said:


> Did you receive a text, email, call? Please share.


Check out the site of Shifa college of medicine. The list is there.


----------



## Fester

I got a text & my name is in the list, but I haven't received any email yet. Should I be worried?


----------



## ohmar

Fester said:


> I got a text & my name is in the list, but I haven't received any email yet. Should I be worried?


I don't think it matters. I received an email but not a text.


----------



## Ahsun23

Fester said:


> Did you receive a text, email, call? Please share.


Got an email. Text not so sure. Mobile was dead


----------



## seritonin

Ok now something about the interview qs plz ...... we might get screwed caz of them!!


----------



## ohmar

The sample question given on the email, how would you convince your dad to let you go with your friends?


----------



## Sarahtayyab

does anyone know if someone with an aggregate lesser than 60 has got an interview?


----------



## Anonymous111

Why, what was your aggregate?


----------



## Asma Rehman

can we get seat on self finance ( by extra payment)...any idea???


----------



## Anonymous111

Why don't you apply on foreign seat instead?


----------



## SY-boss

Shifa is among the handful of Pakistan's private medical colleges where donation and 'safarish' rarely, if ever, works. Gone are the days of 2005 era when a family link and a wealthy family background ensured an admission in this college. I know students with Ds in their A levels that got in then. However now that has changed. The competition has grown exponentially since then. I also personally know people with straight Bs in A levels and more than 950 marks in F.S.c that have been unable to get there in recently years.

Shifa's biggest resource is its student body. Shifa doesn't really have a proper campus. Its hospital doesn't give the best clinical exposure. Plus the university it is affiliated to (STMU) is largely unheard of. However every year many brilliant students make it there and their own brilliance coupled with the sincerity of its faculty is largely responsible for its growing repute. Sifarishee bachay will spoil its repute.

There is an ongoing struggle between various private medical colleges e.g Shifa, CMH lhr, Shalimar, FUMC, BUMDC, Ziauddin etc aiming to be the 2nd best private medical college after AKU. So far there is no clear cut candidate. Sifarshee bachey undermine this struggle.


----------



## DrDee

SY-boss said:


> It is multi-mini-interview. 5 mins each. Various scenarios e.g convince interviewer to Gove you leave from colleges despite fact that your attendAnce is low. Or there is a 28 year old and a 58 year old. You can only save one. Explain your reasons. Remember only 5 mins each so the interview will end abruptly.


Please post more scenarios/questions. Thanks.


----------



## heynowheynow

Are we suppose to just spend 4-5 minutes at one station answering their main question the entire time? or will they ask follow up questions too?


----------



## nidarasul

heynowheynow said:


> Are we suppose to just spend 4-5 minutes at one station answering their main question the entire time? or will they ask follow up questions too?


For scenario based stations, they will focus on the question. For open stations, they'll ask you stuff about yourself.
Even the scenario based stations are not structured. They are open ended questions. They make their next question based on how you answer the main question. For instance, they asked me 'There's a 65 year old man and a 24 year old man in the emergency department that has 1 ventilator. They both need it. Who will you give it to?'
Now, they won't reject you because you said I'll give it to the 28 or the 65 year old. What they mean is to judge your knowledge of basic ethics and how well you can support what you have said once. They'll try to change your mind mid way or make you feel like you screwed up.
They don't expect you to know all this, there are ethics classes once you start medicine.


----------



## Anonymous111

What was your reply?


----------



## Sarahtayyab

Anonymous111 said:


> Why, what was your aggregate?


no I was just asking because i wanted to know whether the merit will fall this year or not... btw my aggregate is 65%  whats yours?

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> For scenario based stations, they will focus on the question. For open stations, they'll ask you stuff about yourself.
> Even the scenario based stations are not structured. They are open ended questions. They make their next question based on how you answer the main question. For instance, they asked me 'There's a 65 year old man and a 24 year old man in the emergency department that has 1 ventilator. They both need it. Who will you give it to?'
> Now, they won't reject you because you said I'll give it to the 28 or the 65 year old. What they mean is to judge your knowledge of basic ethics and how well you can support what you have said once. They'll try to change your mind mid way or make you feel like you screwed up.
> They don't expect you to know all this, there are ethics classes once you start medicine.


so we just have to answer the main question once right? and then they'll ask us other follow up questions themselves?


----------



## nidarasul

Yes, they will ask you the next question based on how you answered the main question. 
The answer to this is that ethically you are supposed to treat the patient who came first. However, if one patient does not have much hope for survival and the other does, it is best to run it by the family of the one who has a bad prognosis. Tell them the situation and if they agree, take him off the ventilator. In the mean time, arrange to send the other patient elsewhere while providing temporary means of ventilating him.


Sarahtayyab said:


> no I was just asking because i wanted to know whether the merit will fall this year or not... btw my aggregate is 65%  whats yours?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> so we just have to answer the main question once right? and then they'll ask us other follow up questions themselves?


----------



## Ahsun23

SY-boss said:


> Shifa is among the handful of Pakistan's private medical colleges where donation and 'safarish' rarely, if ever, works. Gone are the days of 2005 era when a family link and a wealthy family background ensured an admission in this college. I know students with Ds in their A levels that got in then. However now that has changed. The competition has grown exponentially since then. I also personally know people with straight Bs in A levels and more than 950 marks in F.S.c that have been unable to get there in recently years.
> 
> Shifa's biggest resource is its student body. Shifa doesn't really have a proper campus. Its hospital doesn't give the best clinical exposure. Plus the university it is affiliated to (STMU) is largely unheard of. However every year many brilliant students make it there and their own brilliance coupled with the sincerity of its faculty is largely responsible for its growing repute. Sifarishee bachay will spoil its repute.
> 
> There is an ongoing struggle between various private medical colleges e.g Shifa, CMH lhr, Shalimar, FUMC, BUMDC, Ziauddin etc aiming to be the 2nd best private medical college after AKU. So far there is no clear cut candidate. Sifarshee bachey undermine this struggle.


On behalf of your 2nd paragraph i was forced to ask this question that should i really go for Shifa when i get on the merit of Wah Medical college and Fauji Foundation ? Wah is at walking distance from my residence. Plus has a UHS degree which is (ofcourse) better than STMU. It has POF Hospital which is a govt. hospital and is surely going to give more clinical exposure. So im a bit of a confusion here and need a little help. Thankyou


----------



## DoctorA

Well I would've recommended FUMC if Wah as you say wasn't so close to your residence. If research is a big issue go for FUMC. It has one the best research centers in Pakistan and does more research than Wah and Shifa combined. If you're not into research go for Wah but if you are FUMC is the best option. Shifa definitely isnt the best private medical college after AKU although shifa and its students promote it to be. FUMC and shalimar are better colleges in my opinion. I would've said CMH is better too but I don't know where it stands now since it isn't with UHS anymore.


----------



## Fester

The email said that the candidate would be allowed to study the case scenario for 1 minute, then he/she has to go into the examiner's room for role play. Are we supposed to start on the scenario as soon as we enter? No need to introduce ourselves to the examiner, right? Some help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sarahtayyab

Fester said:


> The email said that the candidate would be allowed to study the case scenario for 1 minute, then he/she has to go into the examiner's room for role play. Are we supposed to start on the scenario as soon as we enter? No need to introduce ourselves to the examiner, right? Some help would be much appreciated.


I didnt get the email, i only got a text. So can you give me any important details that were included in it?


----------



## Ahsun23

DoctorA said:


> Well I would've recommended FUMC if Wah as you say wasn't so close to your residence. If research is a big issue go for FUMC. It has one the best research centers in Pakistan and does more research than Wah and Shifa combined. If you're not into research go for Wah but if you are FUMC is the best option. Shifa definitely isnt the best private medical college after AKU although shifa and its students promote it to be. FUMC and shalimar are better colleges in my opinion. I would've said CMH is better too but I don't know where it stands now since it isn't with UHS anymore.


Yeah. It has a great campus and stuff but the thing is it takes ages for me to reach FUMC from Wah. And its not a 6 month course. I will have to go there everyday for the next 5 years. Hostel can be an option though. But there is no doubt whatsoever that it is complete in every sense.
What do you guys suggest ?


----------



## DoctorA

Unless you plan on doing research wah is great. But if you do FUMC is the place the to go. Because I haven't really heard of any research going on at wah. FUMC I believe has a greater patient volume hence better clinical experience than wah but I believe the clinical experience you'll gain at Wah should suffice. But since Wah is really close to your residence you save a lot of valuable time which would otherwise be spent commuting to FUMC. I'll say again what I said before. Unless research is a big issue Wah is the best place for you to go.


----------



## Ahsun23

Thankyou DoctorA. But could you please elaborate the research term. I mean do they look for different symptoms ? treatments or causes in labs or what ?
The thing is both of my parents are docs. They have their own clinic in Wah just away from the college. So i was thinking to help them out when im in 4th or Final year (Inshallah) Not like im going to start practicing myself (Haha) but just taking a little help by this facility which i think will be difficult if im already exhausted.


----------



## Fester

I didnt get the email, i only got a text. So can you give me any important details that were included in it?[/QUOTE]

I didn't get the email either at first, so I wrote an email to the admissions office & they sent me the confirmation email. You should do the same tomorrow & you'll get an email right away.


----------



## DoctorA

http://www.fui.edu.pk/FUIC/index.php/oric-alias/projects-completed

http://www.fui.edu.pk/FUIC/index.php/oric-alias/launched-projects

http://www.fui.edu.pk/FUIC/index.php/oric-alias/projects-in-process

You can always help out your professors with their projects or conduct independent research in later years.

But helping out your parents in their practice is a great way of learning too. In the end it all comes down to preferences.


----------



## Ahsun23

Thankyou bro. It will be helpful. What do you think about Shifa ? Is it really overrated or does it justify the hype ? I have got the interview call but im not really taking that seriously.


----------



## DoctorA

Shifa is a good place to be but it definitely doesn't justify the hype. Even if you don't plan on going there take the interview seriously. Its always good to have your options open.


----------



## DoctorA

Long story short it is kinda overrated.


----------



## Ahsun23

Where do you study DoctorA ?


----------



## Civillian

Ahsun23 said:


> Where do you study DoctorA ?


KEMU.


----------



## DoctorA

Haha no I don't study at kemu. Although I do wish I studied at kemu. I go to AIMC.


----------



## SY-boss

Ahsun23 said:


> On behalf of your 2nd paragraph i was forced to ask this question that should i really go for Shifa when i get on the merit of Wah Medical college and Fauji Foundation ? Wah is at walking distance from my residence. Plus has a UHS degree which is (ofcourse) better than STMU. It has POF Hospital which is a govt. hospital and is surely going to give more clinical exposure. So im a bit of a confusion here and need a little help. Thankyou



In my opinion, all three Shifa, foundation and WMC are more or less equally good. If I were at your place, I'd opt for WMC. Parhai in MBBS is very tough. The added travelling will be very physical and mentally taxing. Plus the comforts of home can not be matched by those provided at hostel. Moreover since you'll probably also run your family clinic in the future (same case with me) it would be good to know good local government doctors nearby for emergency referrals.

Wah and FUMC have quite a bit of Fauji danda system. Shifa allows you a bit of breathing space. If possible, I'd recommend you go and meett students from these 3 colleges. Ask them the merits and demerits. They will give you first hand info and would guide you well for a bettter comparison.

In your Shifa interview, if you get time and opportunity, do ask the professors why Shifa would be better option than them. Their input would also be good.

Don't get too hung up on the name of university that grants the degree. Just because it is from UHS does not mean that all the colleges under that university are equal. UHS degree holder from AIMC or RMC will always be seen with more esteem than a UHS degree holder from Rashid Latif or LMDC.

Ask your parents to show you their practicing license issued by PMDC. You will see that both college & university are mentioned. So college is also very important.

- - - Updated - - -



DoctorA said:


> Haha no I don't study at kemu. Although I do wish I studied at kemu. I go to AIMC.


I wanted to ask you that why do certain students opt for AIMC over KEMU? I mean both are in LHR so distance and away from home shouldn't really be an issue.


----------



## Ahsun23

That was a brilliant answer SY. 
By the way just asking that is having a gap year worth it ? I mean we can afford private (Alhumdullilah) but only for the sake of going to RMC or anyother govt college should I repeat and give MCAT another go ?


----------



## Civillian

Ahsun23 said:


> That was a brilliant answer SY.
> By the way just asking that is having a gap year worth it ? I mean we can afford private (Alhumdullilah) but only for the sake of going to RMC or anyother govt college should I repeat and give MCAT another go ?


What is your Uhs aggregate Ahsan?


----------



## Ahsun23

84.2


----------



## Civillian

Ahsun23 said:


> 84.2


What if you made it to the last medical college would you go there?


----------



## Ahsun23

Civillian said:


> What if you made it to the last medical college would you go there?


Could I ? 
I dont think i will. :/


----------



## Civillian

Ahsun23 said:


> Could I ?
> I dont think i will. :/


There is always a chance especially now. And I said what if.


----------



## Ahsun23

Civillian said:


> There is always a chance especially now. And I said what if.


I would'nt go to be very very honest. It is better to be at a quality med school instead of DG Khan or Sahiwal (i dont rate them much) just for the sake of saving money. Before MCAT i prayed that its either RMC or no govt. I guess it turned out to be the latter.


----------



## Civillian

Ahsun23 said:


> I would'nt go to be very very honest. It is better to be at a quality med school instead of DG Khan or Sahiwal (i dont rate them much) just for the sake of saving money. Before MCAT i prayed that its either RMC or no govt. I guess it turned out to be the latter.


Oh I had the same ideas but anyways, it's not their quality its the location to be exact. Tbh you can't just leave it all on the institution it depends on your own devotion as well and if you get the privilege of studying for free, you shouldn't waste it because they will value your intelligence not money but that's totally my opinion.


----------



## Ahsun23

Civillian said:


> Oh I had the same ideas but anyways, it's not their quality its the location to be exact. Tbh you can't just leave it all on the institution it depends on your own devotion as well and if you get the privilege of studying for free, you shouldn't waste it because they will value your intelligence not money but that's totally my opinion.


Didnt really get your last line.


----------



## escalations

Civillian said:


> Oh I had the same ideas but anyways, it's not their quality its the location to be exact. Tbh you can't just leave it all on the institution it depends on your own devotion as well and if you get the privilege of studying for free, you shouldn't waste it because they will value your intelligence not money but that's totally my opinion.


Actually its not just the location it is the quality too. Compare the faculty at both institutions to Medical Colleges in Lahore (sorry don't know RMC but I am sure they are as good as Lahore). Unless these colleges pay some premium or hardship allowance to faculty, why would they go there. They lose on their private practice in small cities. Its not that all colleges far from Lahore or RWP are bad, Some cities away from center like Bahawalpur have a top notch college as education standard always has been good in BWP.


----------



## Skandril

^ I second that, QMC is gigantic (lived in BWP for 12 years).


----------



## Civillian

Ahsun23 said:


> Didnt really get your last line.


Never mind, I just have this theory.

- - - Updated - - -



escalations said:


> Actually its not just the location it is the quality too. Compare the faculty at both institutions to Medical Colleges in Lahore (sorry don't know RMC but I am sure they are as good as Lahore). Unless these colleges pay some premium or hardship allowance to faculty, why would they go there. They lose on their private practice in small cities. Its not that all colleges far from Lahore or RWP are bad, Some cities away from center like Bahawalpur have a top notch college as education standard always has been good in BWP.


If the same college in Dera ghazi khan was say in Lahore, no one would have really cared for the faculty much and would definitely opt it over others JS.


----------



## Ahsun23

The thing is that it all comes down to this. Either you want to be a doctor or you want to be a good doctor. 
I think it is all on affordability also. If you can cope with it you SHOULD chose a good private over a poor government. 

Btw I'm not saying that people from DG or Rahim yar Khan are not good doctors. It is also on one's self. I've seen people from RMC being impractical and my cousin from China being a great doctor.


----------



## moxy

Hey guys I see that some of you want to know some scenarios given during the MMIs. I'm a student at Shifa so I'll give you some of last years questions.

1. It is mandatory for all students to wear white coats during lectures. During summer months, due to humidity, it is uncomfortable to wear white coats. In this scenario you will play the role of a student trying to convince the administration (your interviewer) to have the rule revoked.

2.A celebrity has come for treatment at the hospital you work at (as a doctor). A friend who works with you at the hospital asks you to treat the celebrity before any of your other patients who have been waiting longer. What will you do.

3. The students of the college want a dorm room where they can relax. The school is refusing to do so. Play the part of a student trying to convince the administration to change their minds.

4. At on station they may ask your views on abortion/death penalty. have an answer ready

5. They will ask why you want to become a doctor (very original I know). But again have an answer prepared

6. Government hospitals are having an issue with people visiting the doctor for extremely minor issue. In order to combat this they are now charging 20Rs per appointment. what are tour views on this and do you believe this is justified.

7. A car company is designing a new car to sell exclusively in Pakistan. They are yet to decide on either to design a totally new car or just a superficially adjusted car of a model they sell in a different region of the world. What do you believe is a better choice.

8. interviewer may ask about MCAT scores, A and O level results. Extracurriculars etc.

An important point to remember is that in one or two stations the interviewer may seem mean and hostile. Don't worry its not because of your answers or because they don't like you. Don't let them knock your confidence or cause you to change your answer under pressure.

Last year the last person who got admission aggregate was 74.077 (166th position)


----------



## Civillian

Ahsun23 said:


> The thing is that it all comes down to this. Either you want to be a doctor or you want to be a good doctor.
> I think it is all on affordability also. If you can cope with it you SHOULD chose a good private over a poor government.
> 
> Btw I'm not saying that people from DG or Rahim yar Khan are not good doctors. It is also on one's self. I've seen people from RMC being impractical and my cousin from China being a great doctor.


That's what I am saying there aren't such drastic differences and you should follow your own advice. But can I ask why were you suggesting that guy to opt Shifa over RMC when personally it's your dream to go to RMC?


----------



## escalations

Civillian said:


> Never mind, I just have this theory.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> If the same college in Dera ghazi khan was say in Lahore, no one would have really cared for the faculty much and would definitely opt it over others JS.


Well first, if the college was in Lahore it will not have this problem with faculty. Secondly perhaps students from upper punjab won't care but right now even students from D.G.Khan don't prefer it. The college has an awesome building, maybe one of the best but there is an exodus of senior faculty.
However still not easy to get admission there , due to fee difference between private and public medical colleges. For people in southern Punjab, BWP is much better option if they can't get into Nishtar.


----------



## Ahsun23

Civillian said:


> That's what I am saying there aren't such drastic differences and you should follow your own advice. But can I ask why were you suggesting that guy to opt Shifa over RMC when personally it's your dream to go to RMC?


Han thats because Shifa is great if you are going abroad. The conceptual methodology helps the people who will pursue their careers elsewhere. I dont have any such plans as i will have to look after the clinic (INSHALLAH) that is why my dream was RMC. Plus (i dont tell this much but) both of my parents also graduated from RMC so there was an emotional aspect too. 
Btw who cares what my dream was. It is shattered now anyway.


----------



## escalations

Ahsun23 said:


> Han thats because Shifa is great if you are going abroad. The conceptual methodology helps the people who will pursue their careers elsewhere. I dont have any such plans as i will have to look after the clinic (INSHALLAH) that is why my dream was RMC. Plus (i dont tell this much but) both of my parents also graduated from RMC so there was an emotional aspect too.
> Btw who cares what my dream was. It is shattered now anyway.


If not RMC, you will still get any other Medical college and since you have passion for this field, so you will turn out to be a darn good doctor . What kind of doctor you will be, will only be defined by you. The rest is just supporting cast.
Don't let the small set backs get you down, look at bigger picture and come 6 years you will be working in your parents clinic in Wah. Just don't get down again if a Patients comes in and instead of wanting to see you, wants to see the "baray doctor sahib i.e your dad" :cool!: .. 
btw do your parents work in POF Wah Hospital and have a clinic in Wah or do they only do private practice?


----------



## shahzaibbargatt

my aggreagate was 58.8 , i didnt get called for interview a friend of mine got caleed with 59.4


----------



## Ahsun23

escalations said:


> If not RMC, you will still get any other Medical college and since you have passion for this field, so you will turn out to be a darn good doctor . What kind of doctor you will be, will only be defined by you. The rest is just supporting cast.
> Don't let the small set backs get you down, look at bigger picture and come 6 years you will be working in your parents clinic in Wah. Just don't get down again if a Patients comes in and instead of wanting to see you, wants to see the "baray doctor sahib i.e your dad" :cool!: ..
> btw do your parents work in POF Wah Hospital and have a clinic in Wah or do they only do private practice?


Thankyou so much Escalations for making me feel better. Actually its not that im very sad or something but whenever that RMC thing comes up i feel quite dissapointed. 
But whats life without failure. Take this in the sense that i've never had any downs in life. Everything always ended up in being successful so this (not getting in dream institute thing) will help to shape up as a good doctor and a good person in future life. As Allah is a better planner than all of us. 

Hahaah, i wont be down if that 'Baray doctor sahab' thing comes up. And yes my dad worked at POF Hospital before the clinic but since the start of private practice (in 92-93 i think ) he is a full time private practitioner. My mother used to work in Holy Family for a long time but now she is also at the clinic. Actually when i was a kid i used to go with my mom everyday. Doing my homework and stuff and also observing the labs n pharmacy. So this is like the life i chose.


----------



## Civillian

Ahsun23 said:


> Han thats because Shifa is great if you are going abroad. The conceptual methodology helps the people who will pursue their careers elsewhere. I dont have any such plans as i will have to look after the clinic (INSHALLAH) that is why my dream was RMC. Plus (i dont tell this much but) both of my parents also graduated from RMC so there was an emotional aspect too.
> Btw who cares what my dream was. It is shattered now anyway.


Don't lose hope, we can't imagine how God works His miracles. I faced my first failure this year too and I'm still coping with it but it has made me a lot stronger. Everything will work out eventually and since your so determined you will do a pretty good job in the future too, and who knows maybe you will end up in RMC.


----------



## Fester

shahzaibbargatt said:


> my aggreagate was 58.8 , i didnt get called for interview a friend of mine got caleed with 59.4


Thats weird, I have a friend with 60.015% aggregate. She wasn't called for interview?


----------



## Ahsun23

Thank you Civilian. 
Can i ask your future plans ?


----------



## shahzaibbargatt

Fester said:


> shahzaibbargatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> my aggreagate was 58.8 , i didnt get called for interview a friend of mine got caleed with 59.4
> 
> 
> 
> Thats weird, I have a friend with 60.015% aggregate. She wasn't called for interview?
Click to expand...

And i also know a friend with 63 aggregate.. she werent also called.


----------



## Civillian

Ahsun23 said:


> Thank you Civilian.
> Can i ask your future plans ?


Sure, future plans as in after medicine or right now?


----------



## Ahsun23

Right now especially and after medicine in general.


----------



## Civillian

Ahsun23 said:


> Right now especially and after medicine in general.


Well right now I'm waiting for the list to be displayed. I can't really go to places that are so far off which limits my options so for now I'm just waiting, see where I land. And after that I plan to go for further studies so I will do USMLE or PLAB prolly. That's the plan lets see how it goes.


----------



## SY-boss

Gap year does not guarantee you'd be able to secure a seat in RMC. Gap year is a calculated risk, but a risk nonetheless. Every year the number of candidates will increase so the likelyhood of merit to rise increases. Plus it is very hard to just sit at home going over the same books over and over again. Your friend move on in life and our society has a very low opinion of those that are undergoing a gap year.

However there are plenty of students that do end up in reputable colleges after a gap year. Many students spend one year in a substandard college, give the test next year and join their preferred college if they are successful.

I know students that spent one year in colleges like rawal, yusra etc and the 'upgraded' to Shifa and FUMC. A of mine friend in RMC told me he has a classfellow that spent a year in govt college in Rahim Yar Khan and gave the MCAT again and came to RMC. That being said i also know people that ended up in Yusra and Rawal despite taking gap year. Some even left the medical feild and join COMSATS and NBS.

My advise would be to join WMC. Most probably you will settle in well and give up your dream of RMC once the tough MBBS parhai hits you. If you are really dedicated start readings in April with full on parhai in June. Join the KIPS test session in August and hope for the best. You have gone through this once already, point out the deficiencies you had this year and adjust your study habits in accordance.

Btw what is your fsc and matric equivalence?


----------



## Ahsun23

That looks like a good option tbh. 
I had 995 in Matric and 978 in FSc. 44 something out of 50. 
The rest 50 just messed me up badly.


----------



## nidarasul

Ahsun23 said:


> That looks like a good option tbh.
> I had 995 in Matric and 978 in FSc. 44 something out of 50.
> The rest 50 just messed me up badly.


If you take a complete gap year, you'll end up wasting the first 6 months or so and when you try to start studying with the next UHS coming closer, you'll be so out of it, you wouldn't even know how to start paying attention. Gap year totally breaks your studying temperament.
You should opt for the best med school you're making it to for now. Then re apply to RMC next year. That way, even if you don't get in, you'll be safe!


----------



## averyweirdfish

Sat 2 results


----------



## Ahsun23

Yeah I think my temperament for studying the same books is already lost so gap year would turn out to be just a wasted year. 
Would get into WMC or Shifa and give MCAT again next year. 
Thankyou guys.


----------



## Malyash

@ahsun23 i have read your comments so just for info is there any way to order prospectus of wah medical college onlime ? Or we have to go there is the only option ?


----------



## Ahsun23

Malyash said:


> @ahsun23 i have read your comments so just for info is there any way to order prospectus of wah medical college onlime ? Or we have to go there is the only option ?



Why order when you can get the PDF file for free. They have given the admission form with prospectus hon teir website so you can download it easily. Although the admissions will still open after 30th of October
Wah Medical College Here it is.


----------



## Malyash

Thanks a lot. I have anonther question what will be the last merit there (WMC) ? Any guess.


----------



## Ahsun23

Was almost 81 last year but this year the merit will fall so it could be between 78 to 80. 
What's your aggregate ?


----------



## Malyash

I think i am on the safer side then. Well i have an aggregate of 84.09. MCAT runied my result actually i have 987 in fsc but 882 in mcat.


----------



## robab

Malyash said:


> I think i am on the safer side then. Well i have an aggregate of 84.09. MCAT runied my result actually i have 987 in fsc but 882 in mcat.





Ahsun23 said:


> Was almost 81 last year but this year the merit will fall so it could be between 78 to 80.
> What's your aggregate ?





averyweirdfish said:


> Sat 2 results





nidarasul said:


> Ahsun23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a good option tbh.
> I had 995 in Matric and 978 in FSc. 44 something out of 50.
> The rest 50 just messed me up badly.
> 
> 
> 
> If you take a complete gap year, you'll end up wasting the first 6 months or so and when you try to start studying with the next UHS coming closer, you'll be so out of it, you wouldn't even know how to start paying attention. Gap year totally breaks your studying temperament.
> You should opt for the best med school you're making it to for now. Then re apply to RMC next year. That way, even if you don't get in, you'll be safe!
Click to expand...

 Guys any of you have called interview call? And when is it? And if its done how was it?


----------



## Rasim

I'm not used to posting on forums like this one, but I hope you catch this message, Ahsun.

With an aggregate of 81.71%, do I have any chance or hope at Wah Medical College? I'd appreciate a response.


----------



## Ahsun23

Malyash said:


> I think i am on the safer side then. Well i have an aggregate of 84.09. MCAT runied my result actually i have 987 in fsc but 882 in mcat.


Same here yar. I had 978 and now have 84.2 aggregate. You're surely in if you wish to come here. 
Were you from Federal Board ? because nearly all students who study here in Wah and surroundings have had a poor result in UHS because of the Federal board ; change of Biology books and methodology.

- - - Updated - - -



robab said:


> Guys any of you have called interview call? And when is it? And if its done how was it?


Which college's interview are you talking about ?

- - - Updated - - -



Rasim said:


> I'm not used to posting on forums like this one, but I hope you catch this message, Ahsun.
> 
> With an aggregate of 81.71%, do I have any chance or hope at Wah Medical College? I'd appreciate a response.


Yes Rasim, you're definitely in. I would bet my house on your admission in Wah  They had 83 closing merit in 2013 but that only once in a million. This year will be 80 and max 81. 
Do ask me if you need some help regarding Wah. It'll be my pleasure.


----------



## DrDee

Alright guys! Start posting the questions that the interviewer asked you today!


----------



## robab

When is your shifa's interview? If its done how was it? What were the qs?


----------



## Rasim

Ahsun23 said:


> Yes Rasim, you're definitely in. I would bet my house on your admission in Wah  They had 83 closing merit in 2013 but that only once in a million. This year will be 80 and max 81.
> Do ask me if you need some help regarding Wah. It'll be my pleasure.


Thanks for the reply. Also, could you tell me the closing merit for the last year? 2014 that is. The lists say around 85 so that doesnt make any sense.


----------



## DrDee

Come on guys !!! Please share the MMI questions!!


----------



## Ahsun23

Rasim said:


> Thanks for the reply. Also, could you tell me the closing merit for the last year? 2014 that is. The lists say around 85 so that doesnt make any sense.


The merit for 2014 closed at 81 officially but my friend who had 80.8 aggregate also got in somehow maybe in the 2nd list. So you can say it was 80.5 
Which list says 85 btw ?


----------



## robab

DrDee said:


> Come on guys !!! Please share the MMI questions!!


When is your interview ??


----------



## Akifa Ijaz

Yeah guys! Seriously, please post today's MMI questions.


----------



## robab

moxy said:


> Hey guys I see that some of you want to know some scenarios given during the MMIs. I'm a student at Shifa so I'll give you some of last years questions.
> 
> 1. It is mandatory for all students to wear white coats during lectures. During summer months, due to humidity, it is uncomfortable to wear white coats. In this scenario you will play the role of a student trying to convince the administration (your interviewer) to have the rule revoked.
> 
> 2.A celebrity has come for treatment at the hospital you work at (as a doctor). A friend who works with you at the hospital asks you to treat the celebrity before any of your other patients who have been waiting longer. What will you do.
> 
> 3. The students of the college want a dorm room where they can relax. The school is refusing to do so. Play the part of a student trying to convince the administration to change their minds.
> 
> 4. At on station they may ask your views on abortion/death penalty. have an answer ready
> 
> 5. They will ask why you want to become a doctor (very original I know). But again have an answer prepared
> 
> 6. Government hospitals are having an issue with people visiting the doctor for extremely minor issue. In order to combat this they are now charging 20Rs per appointment. what are tour views on this and do you believe this is justified.
> 
> 7. A car company is designing a new car to sell exclusively in Pakistan. They are yet to decide on either to design a totally new car or just a superficially adjusted car of a model they sell in a different region of the world. What do you believe is a better choice.
> 
> 8. interviewer may ask about MCAT scores, A and O level results. Extracurriculars etc.
> 
> An important point to remember is that in one or two stations the interviewer may seem mean and hostile. Don't worry its not because of your answers or because they don't like you. Don't let them knock your confidence or cause you to change your answer under pressure.
> 
> 
> Last year the last person who got admission aggregate was 74.077 (166th position)


Thanks. Well let's at least discuss these Q's


----------



## Fester

Could someone answer some questions for me, I'll be grateful.

1. In scanerio a based interviews when we walk into the room should we start role-play or introduce ourselves to the interviewer first?

2. Should we take any documents other than our NICOP/Passport?

3. Since the SHIFA College of Medicine gate is under construction (last I checked) where is the new entry?


----------



## DrDee

Fester said:


> Could someone answer some questions for me, I'll be grateful.
> 
> 1. In scanerio a based interviews when we walk into the room should we start role-play or introduce ourselves to the interviewer first?
> 
> 2. Should we take any documents other than our NICOP/Passport?
> 
> 3. Since the SHIFA College of Medicine gate is under construction (last I checked) where is the new entry?


Valid questions. Some one answer the first question urgently PLEASE!!!! :?


----------



## Rasim

Ahsun23 said:


> The merit for 2014 closed at 81 officially but my friend who had 80.8 aggregate also got in somehow maybe in the 2nd list. So you can say it was 80.5
> Which list says 85 btw ?


Educational Blog : Wah medical college Wah Cannt First MBBS Merit List 2013-14

apparently the 100th student is 84.8

300th is 82.26 which is still a lot more than me, but I guess a lot of people dont go for wah

Here's the last question since you're okay with helping me out

what will be the *TOTAL *expenditure at WAH _with_ and _without _hostel. You know, little hidden charges and the usual fee.


----------



## Meena95

Is this for international applicants? And how did u calculate aggregate ..(40% fsc, 10% matric and 37.5%SAT/entry test?) if yes then i have of around 68/87.5.. What are my chances for the international seat?


----------



## moxy

1. You will enter, greet the examiner and will then be given 1 minute to read the scenario in front of you. Then, if I remember correctly,3-4 mins to answer.

2. You should take that document that has your roll number on it. (The one that you had to take to the exam center) 

3. If the Shifa college of medicine gate is closed (has been since January but they may open it) you should enter from the Shifa hospital main gate.


----------



## Ahsun23

Educational Blog : Wah medical college Wah Cannt First MBBS Merit List 2013-14

apparently the 100th student is 84.8

300th is 82.26 which is still a lot more than me, but I guess a lot of people dont go for wah

Here's the last question since you're okay with helping me out

what will be the *TOTAL *expenditure at WAH _with_ and _without _hostel. You know, little hidden charges and the usual fee.[/QUOTE]

This is the year (2013) I was talking about when merit went to 83. These are all the applicants according to the merit list. Most of them with 86-87 get admission in govt colleges and some go elsewhere so merit dropped to 83. 
Last year the list showed upto 81.5 I think but still the people with 80 something were called too. 
So you should feel free because this time the merit will drop even further. 
As far as charges are concerned its almost 750k for the first year. (I will have to look up at the exact amount) It is actually the cheapest of all private colleges.


----------



## ohmar

Guys, I think it would be better if you created another chat for WMC; this thread is to do with Shifa.


----------



## robab

ohmar said:


> Guys, I think it would be better if you created another chat for WMC; this thread is to do with Shifa.


Let's move to the forum Shifa MMI and discuss it there. And please be quick guys tomorrow is my interview..


----------



## Ahsun23

Yeah I was thinking the same. My interview is on Friday. 
I know one scenario though. A rape victim comes to you for abortion. How do you respond to her. 
And there is a strike by doctors for increase in salary. Will you support your friends or treat the patients.


----------



## Rasim

multipleminiinterview.com/*mmi*-*questions*/
some questions. Mine's tomorrow.


----------



## Asma Rehman

Can some1 plz tell me minimum aggregate if we apply on sat2 basis. ..mine is 71/87.5 ???????


----------



## nidarasul

Fester said:


> Could someone answer some questions for me, I'll be grateful.
> 
> 1. In scanerio a based interviews when we walk into the room should we start role-play or introduce ourselves to the interviewer first?
> 
> 2. Should we take any documents other than our NICOP/Passport?
> 
> 3. Since the SHIFA College of Medicine gate is under construction (last I checked) where is the new entry?


 1. For scenario based, you just have to say hi, smile at them (lol) and proceed to read the scenario.
2. Id card/ passport and the interview letter. That's all.
3. Enter from the emergency gate. (Gate 8). You'll enter the main hospital lobby. Go left, you'll see the library. Take a right till you reach the tuck shop and lockers. On the left will be the college lobby with 2 table tennis tables. Take a left and go upstairs to student affairs. 

Good luck!


----------



## robab

They didn't even check the NIC


----------



## robab

MMI was really fun .. chill guys ...


----------



## robab

1. Your friend is in relationship with a person with person of a different religion. Her parents didn't agree. She decided to elope and comes to you. What will you do?


----------



## robab

2. A classmate of yours are in habbit of marking their wrong proxy. You decides to talk to her before complaining to administration.


----------



## nidarasul

robab said:


> 2. A classmate of yours are in habbit of marking their wrong proxy. You decides to talk to her before complaining to administration.


hahahaha they are asking this now, are they? LOL 85% of our class got pink slips for marking too many proxies this year. They had to change our CR too. Guess they're preparing you guys before you even join!


----------



## shane warney

proxy lol


----------



## Sikandarinho

I know it's a bit early for more conjecture  but where do you all think the lowest aggregate for the confirmed list will land this year? Would be terrifying if it's around 77% again


----------



## ohmar

77% again? When was it 77% last time? Apparently, last year the lowest aggregate was 74% and so far, the merit has seemed to drop this year.


----------



## Sikandarinho

Yes I know but I think moxy posted on this thread that the lowest to get selected at 74% was in the 166th position? I heard they don't announce a formal waiting list which is why I'm wondering


----------



## ohmar

I'm pretty sure some have other university choices so perhaps quite a few number of students were dropped.

- - - Updated - - -

Does anyone know when the merit lists are coming out?


----------



## Rasim

Guys, Shifa does follow PMDC's fee refund policy, right? I mean if I deposit the fee but get admitted somewhere else and wish to withdraw, I will get a 100% refund minus the admission fee. Right?


----------



## moxy

Rasim. Yes it does here is the policy. As you can see it depends on the amount of time you spend at the college before withdrawing. 

If the student wishes to leave the institution and does not join classes then there shall be a 100% refund of all deposit fee except for the one time admission fee. If the student wishes to leave the institution within one month there shall be 50% refund of all deposited fee and if the student wishes to leave the institution after one month of joining classes then there shall be a 25% refund.


----------



## Sikandarinho

ohmar said:


> I'm pretty sure some have other university choices so perhaps quite a few number of students were dropped.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Does anyone know when the merit lists are coming out?


According to the prospectus it will be released on November the 2nd but since the interviews were delayed 3 days maybe it will be released on the 5th or thereabouts


----------



## Ahsun23

Guys my interview was almost perfect. But if i get selected then i will be in a great confusion whether to submit the admission fees and everything in Shifa because i will be waiting for Wah medical merit lists at the same time.


----------



## Akifa Ijaz

Wah Medical is a much better choice IF it is in options.


----------



## Ahsun23

Akifa Ijaz said:


> Wah Medical is a much better choice IF it is in options.


It is actually my first priority to be honest because i live in Wah Cantt.


----------



## masterh

Ahsun23 said:


> It is actually my first priority to be honest because i live in Wah Cantt.


With the aggregate that you have, you should go with Wah. Reasons:
1. Close proximity to your home.
2. Wah's degree is superior to Shifa's
3. POF Hospital provides a much better patient exposure to its students than Shifa.
4. Well respected college in Punjab and an established Alumni.


----------



## nidarasul

Sikandarinho said:


> Yes I know but I think moxy posted on this thread that the lowest to get selected at 74% was in the 166th position? I heard they don't announce a formal waiting list which is why I'm wondering


In 2013, they announced a second merit list. But last year they didn't. They were just calling people on their phones. So I', thinking it would be like that this time too. But the guys at Student Affairs are super friendly and helpful. If you simply call them and ask them where their merit has reached, they'll tell you. Shifa also promptly responds to email queries.


----------



## ohmar

Guys, the results have been posted on their site! See if you've gotten accepted!


----------



## Rasim

Merit is 73.93 on 100th position


----------



## Sikandarinho

nidarasul said:


> In 2013, they announced a second merit list. But last year they didn't. They were just calling people on their phones. So I', thinking it would be like that this time too. But the guys at Student Affairs are super friendly and helpful. If you simply call them and ask them where their merit has reached, they'll tell you. Shifa also promptly responds to email queries.


Thanks nidarasul! I just saw the confirmed list and I have been selected Alhamdulillah


----------



## Samanamjed

I am no. 129 on the cumulative list. What are my chances ?


----------



## Rasim

Samanamjed said:


> I am no. 129 on the cumulative list. What are my chances ?


Last year closing position was 166 but the merit this year is already fairly low so a lot of students selected arent government college material and will probably choose shifa and stay. Your chances are not high but not nill either

EDIT : on 129, you're probably top of the list in the second one


----------



## Samanamjed

The first merit list ends at 128 -.-" I'll have to be really unlucky to miss by one.


----------



## ohmar

Saman, I'm sure you'll make it! There's a very high likelihood that some students will drop to join other universities.


----------



## robab

I'm selected


----------



## nidarasul

Looking forward to you first years! 
Saman, it will require new history to be made if they don't call you. So rest assured, they will!:thumbsup:


----------



## mclovin

got in 102nd


----------



## ohmar

Congrats! Love your username


----------



## mclovin

ohmar said:


> Congrats! Love your username


thanks man , superbad ftw


----------



## moxy

Congratulations to all that got in!

Looking forward to meet our new juniors.


----------



## rizvi

*Confused*

If I have an option to join shifa medical college or federal medical college then which one should I choose and why?


----------



## nidarasul

rizvi said:


> If I have an option to join shifa medical college or federal medical college then which one should I choose and why?


The only 2 reasons I'd have taken FMDC over Shifa is because it's a gov college and it's affiliated with PIMS.


----------



## Skandril

So the merit dopped in Shifa I presume?


----------



## Rasim

rizvi said:


> If I have an option to join shifa medical college or federal medical college then which one should I choose and why?


I have a fair chance of getting in FMDC but I'm opting Shifa. Sure, its ''affiliated with PIMS'' and is a government college, it has a terrible reputation and was about to be closed just last year. As someone who has been keeping his eyes open, I hear PIMS too wants to get rid of the college.

No point earning a free degree when no one will even hire you. atleast at Shifa, your future as a doctor is secure, FMDC graduates will have a hard time even landing a mediocre job in Pakistan, let alone abroad.


----------



## ohmar

Yes, but there was a lot of competition this year, and the entry exam was harder as well.


----------



## fierce.shaazzi

*Army Medical College Or Shifa Medical College?*

I have gotten acceptance from both Army medical college and Shifa Medical College, but I am confused about which one to finalize. I need opinions and suggestions please. Which college is better and why? College environment or fee isn't an issue alhamdulilah, but i want to know which one of these is better from an education point of view. Points to consider: 1. degree value 2. I am from an a levels background and do plan to give USMLE/MRCP in future. 3. National and International recognition of both colleges. Another point to be noted is that AMC is planning to cancel its affilliation with NUST this year and become a university on its own. Will this have any major impact on its recognition and degree value?


----------



## shane warney

AMC has a pretty much better standard and name not less than any medical college of pakistan and its own university would have good ranking as well! you got as a nustian by the way?


----------



## arfasafet

- - - Updated - - -

as student of shifa i can say this college preps u very well for steps
. awesome seniors and physicians always willing to guide n help...seriously ...since i got in here no regrets bz we learn so much more n efficiently but Amc is better 
for now if u r competent enough u can do steps from ny where


----------



## Shehroz

Any one with merit 80 percent above in shifa merit list going shifa?


----------



## Fester

Congratulations to those who for in :tada:


----------



## Fester

*got


----------



## fierce.shaazzi

shane warney said:


> AMC has a pretty much better standard and name not less than any medical college of pakistan and its own university would have good ranking as well! you got as a nustian by the way?


Yeah, as nustian, on international seat in AMC and local seat in Shifa Medical College.


----------



## nidarasul

Hope our proffs go well so we can see what we got to do with the new batch


----------



## robab

nidarasul said:


> Hope our proffs go well so we can see what we got to do with the new batch


I hope there won't 've any raging in such a respectable institute..


----------



## Rasim

So, got into Shifa, has any student from shifa ever achieved a position in UHS exams? I cant seem to find a lot of previous record but in 2013 all students were from government colleges. How come that happens when Shifa has a better faculty and studying conditions?


----------



## nidarasul

Rasim said:


> So, got into Shifa, has any student from shifa ever achieved a position in UHS exams? I cant seem to find a lot of previous record but in 2013 all students were from government colleges. How come that happens when Shifa has a better faculty and studying conditions?


LOL they are all gov colleges because only gov colleges are affiliated with UHS. UHS is a university. Why would Shifa be giving a UHS exam? It's like gov colleges go ahead and appear in a Bahria university exam or something lol


----------



## azharhshah

Yes you have very valid point:cool!:


----------



## nidarasul

Nothing disrespectful, we just do small stuff like sing a song or something. No one who doesn't want to do it has to. And by the way, the O week is where people will judge you and you'll make friends so try to enjoy it! 


robab said:


> I hope there won't 've any raging in such a respectable institute..


----------



## Ahsun23

nidarasul said:


> LOL they are all gov colleges because only gov colleges are affiliated with UHS. UHS is a university. Why would Shifa be giving a UHS exam? It's like gov colleges go ahead and appear in a Bahria university exam or something lol


Not only government but some private are also UHS Affiliated. Like Shalamar, Wah and FMH. And they take more positions than the government colleges in overall UHS proffs. Why ? That's still a mystery.


----------



## nidarasul

Ahsun23 said:


> Not only government but some private are also UHS Affiliated. Like Shalamar, Wah and FMH. And they take more positions than the government colleges in overall UHS proffs. Why ? That's still a mystery.


Because they are all in Punjab. shifa is federal area


----------



## shane warney

well if you live in pindi isb then amc is better if you havent got much problem with military style atmosphere otherwise shifa would be good!


----------



## Rasim

nidarasul said:


> LOL they are all gov colleges because only gov colleges are affiliated with UHS. UHS is a university. Why would Shifa be giving a UHS exam? It's like gov colleges go ahead and appear in a Bahria university exam or something lol


yeah, I'm sure you can tell I know practically nothing about how exams are conducted. 

What I meant to ask was what are the yearly exams at the end of each proff called? Are they national or provincial? Or are they limited to shifa?


----------



## Ahsun23

Rasim said:


> yeah, I'm sure you can tell I know practically nothing about how exams are conducted.
> 
> What I meant to ask was what are the yearly exams at the end of each proff called? Are they national or provincial? Or are they limited to shifa?


Limited to Shifa.


----------



## Rasim

Ahsun23 said:


> Limited to Shifa.


Except the last year, correct?


----------



## nidarasul

Before last year, they were being held under Bahria University. Last year onwards, they are under Shifa Tameer-e-Millat University. Doesn't make much of a difference to be honest. 
Shifa has modular system. 1,2 or 3 modules comprise a block. There are 3 blocks in 1st year. You'll have an end of block exam called a 'summative' exam and a practical exam for the block called IPE. These make 30% of your annual result. At the end of the year, you'll have the final exam called a 'proff'.


----------



## SY-boss

Congratulations to everyone whose name is on the first list. Best of luck to everyone who are hoping their name comes in the second one. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Fester

Second merit List comes out today at 4 P.M. That's what the admission desk said when I called them.


----------



## masterh

For everyone's information

Modular system is now being followed in ALL UHS Affiliated Government and Private Medical Colleges as well.


----------



## Mahe12

Anyone here who have submitted dues in Shifa yet or know how many people have of first list have submitted their dues ?

- - - Updated - - -

Reply anyone plz ????

- - - Updated - - -

how many have submitted dues in Shifa ?


----------



## mclovin

submitted it today , all set


----------



## Mahe12

Second list would be made or not ?

- - - Updated - - -

any chance of second list ?


----------



## mclovin

there will be a second list , if not theyll call the people i personally know a couple people from the first list that wont be joining shifa


----------



## Mahe12

Thanks for ur reply


----------



## moxy

Mahe12 said:


> Second list would be made or not ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> any chance of second list ?


If they do things like last year there will be no second merit list. Last year they just individually called people after the first list.

also the last person to be admitted joined a full 1.5 months after the start of classes. Don't lose hope!


----------



## Mahe12

moxy said:


> If they do things like last year there will be no second merit list. Last year they just individually called people after the first list.


 Oh okay !

- - - Updated - - -

In their schedule planner it is mentioned that second list ( if needed ) will be displayed on 10 November ........So lets see as I'm just waiting for it !


----------



## Fester

I called the Admission Office, they said there won't be a second merit list. All 85 Local seats have been filled by the first merit list that they released.


----------



## Mahe12

Fester said:


> I called the Admission Office, they said there won't be a second merit list. All 85 Local seats have been filled by the first merit list that they released.


 What is meant by self finance seats in private medical colleges ?

- - - Updated - - -



Mahe12 said:


> What is meant by self finance seats in private medical colleges ?


and are u confirmed that second list would not be displayed ?


----------



## nidarasul

Usually the second list is not released, we told you so. If they say all 85 are filled, I guess it's fair to say the next 5-10 on the list can still be hopeful for a call later in the month. The international student interviews are still pending and sometimes a few of those seats are left behind. Besides, 1-2 people also quit after getting admission. But you shouldn't have your hopes too high if you're behind by 50 seats or so...


----------



## Mahe12

nidarasul said:


> Usually the second list is not released, we told you so. If they say all 85 are filled, I guess it's fair to say the next 5-10 on the list can still be hopeful for a call later in the month. The international student interviews are still pending and sometimes a few of those seats are left behind. Besides, 1-2 people also quit after getting admission. But you shouldn't have your hopes too high if you're behind by 50 seats or so...


Okay .....but if they display second list then they would display on their website or they would simply call !


----------



## Ramallamas

How many international applicants do they take?


----------



## Ayesha _ ahmad

15.


----------



## Rasim

Fester said:


> I called the Admission Office, they said there won't be a second merit list. All 85 Local seats have been filled by the first merit list that they released.


I dont really get this, you say local seats are 85 but the list they uploaded has 128 students. And all of them have received admission letters. Can you please explain what this is all about?


----------



## nidarasul

85 local, 15 international. They'll call people now, no more lists on the website. They call extras in the first list because obviously all 128 wouldn't be accepting it. Even then, it's on first come, first serve basis.


----------



## Mahe12

nidarasul said:


> 85 local, 15 international. They'll call people now, no more lists on the website. They call extras in the first list because obviously all 128 wouldn't be accepting it. Even then, it's on first come, first serve basis.


Oh okay ! now lets see..as im anxciously waiting for the second list !


----------



## nidarasul

Mahe12 said:


> Oh okay ! now lets see..as im anxciously waiting for the second list !


What's your merit?


----------



## Mahe12

nidarasul said:


> What's your merit?


My merit is 138  and also I have not received the call yet


----------



## Rasim

Does Shifa have any transportation system for students? Every big college/university does. Does Shifa?


----------



## nidarasul

For hostelites only.


Rasim said:


> Does Shifa have any transportation system for students? Every big college/university does. Does Shifa?


- - - Updated - - -

10 places, you got a little hope. Pray!


Mahe12 said:


> My merit is 138  and also I have not received the call yet


----------



## ahsanfgs

Can anybody tell the closing merit?


----------



## Mahe12

[. 

- - - Updated - - -

10 places, you got a little hope. Pray![/QUOTE] 




Can you tell me about Sheikh zayed medical college lhr nd ryk ? is it private ? can we apply there ?


----------



## nidarasul

ahsanfgs said:


> Can anybody tell the closing merit?


Call or email them, they'll tell you.


----------



## mclovin

no its government


----------



## Mahe12

Does anybody have info about Shifa hostles ? where they are located ? how its atmosphere ?


----------



## moxy

Shifa does't have proper hostels. It has houses spread around i sector that they rent out and put their students in. My class fellows who live in the "hostels" aren't to happy with the facilities provided especially since they charge 350,000 a year for them. 


Mahe12 said:


> Does anybody have info about Shifa hostles ? where they are located ? how its atmosphere ?


----------



## Rasim

moxy said:


> Shifa does't have proper hostels. It has houses spread around i sector that they rent out and put their students in. My class fellows who live in the "hostels" aren't to happy with the facilities provided especially since they charge 350,000 a year for them.


Why are the buses only provided to hostelites?

Especially when they live so close by? Does the administration intend to provide buses for other students as well any time soon?


----------



## nidarasul

Rasim said:


> Why are the buses only provided to hostelites?
> 
> Especially when they live so close by? Does the administration intend to provide buses for other students as well any time soon?


You need to convince them by gathering people. People usually don't unite for stuff like this. For every administration, you have to make your point and be convincing, they'll not just offer up stuff on a plate if no one tries. Our class brought up the subject of college buses but it wasn't pursued so it sort of died down.


----------



## Rasim

nidarasul said:


> You need to convince them by gathering people. People usually don't unite for stuff like this. For every administration, you have to make your point and be convincing, they'll not just offer up stuff on a plate if no one tries. Our class brought up the subject of college buses but it wasn't pursued so it sort of died down.


Why was it not pursued? I mean its a genuine problem for students and seeing how shifa is contending with other universities especially those in the federal area, its imperative that they provide the facilities every other university provides. Out of a batch of 100, a third probably dont live close by and have no conveyance available.

And just how many people we need to gather exactly? I'm assuming you would use university transport if it was available?


----------



## nidarasul

Well people forget things and give up. Maybe you could gather your class people, write an application and get seniors to co-sign with you.I wouldn't use it but there are people in our class who would. 


Rasim said:


> Why was it not pursued? I mean its a genuine problem for students and seeing how shifa is contending with other universities especially those in the federal area, its imperative that they provide the facilities every other university provides. Out of a batch of 100, a third probably dont live close by and have no conveyance available.
> 
> And just how many people we need to gather exactly? I'm assuming you would use university transport if it was available?


----------



## masterh

nidarasul said:


> Well people forget things and give up. Maybe you could gather your class people, write an application and get seniors to co-sign with you.I wouldn't use it but there are people in our class who would.


All the internal issues of Shifa aside, Dr. Abdul Wahab Dogar is pure gold. :cool!: Couldn't resist calling his name out, such a legend.


----------



## masterh

I don't think any Final Year MBBS student could have passed Surgery II examination without his "Systemic Surgery" book, which is called as the "Bible of Surgery for Undergraduates in Pakistan", such a good book. Also, he is one of the rarest specialists in our country, "Hepatobiliary Surgeon". :thumbsup:


----------



## anam sheikh

congrats to everyone who got in and are going , you should all join the fb group 
facebook .com/groups/923634151024886/

p.s copy and edit the space out from the link ( this forum isnt letting me post em )


----------

